

Android Studio Early Access Preview - k-mcgrady
http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/studio.html

======
k-mcgrady
An early access preview of Android Studio can now be downloaded but they
caution:

"Caution: Android Studio is currently available as an early access preview.
Several features are either incomplete or not yet implemented and you may
encounter bugs. If you are not comfortable using an unfinished product, you
may want to instead download (or continue to use) the ADT Bundle (Eclipse with
the ADT Plugin)."

------
joshmn
I love that it's based on IntelliJ IDEA.

